# Trivia Nov. 14th



## wudnhed (Nov 14, 2007)

Hey Hey people, this is the last trivia contest for this year, X-Mas and all.  I had help with this question, thanks Lou aka DCBluesman.  There will be a combination of prizes,  25 mixed pen blanks from Tony aka Hilltopper46 and a $25 gift certificate for glue from Mannie aka Monty,  thanks very, very much guys. Contest will end Sunday about noon PST. 

Please send your answers to:  wudnhed@gmail.com

One answer per customer[]

Please include your IAP name with answer.

Here we go;

In the US., the instrument is commonly referred to as a ball point pen.  What common name is it best known by in the rest of the world?

Good Luck and good researching everyone!


----------



## THarvey (Nov 14, 2007)

Just sent my answer in.

Any bonus points for being early?[]

Thanks,

Tim


----------



## alamocdc (Nov 14, 2007)

Mine's in.


----------



## louisbry (Nov 14, 2007)

Sent my answer.

Thanks


----------



## Monty (Nov 14, 2007)

Answer sent in. Can I win my own prize????


----------



## wudnhed (Nov 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Monty_
> <br />Answer sent in. Can I win my own prize????



LOL Monty,  If you win, I'll hook you up with something[}][][]


You guys are making me sick answering this question so fast.  Don't you have anything better to do than sit around on the computer!!!!!!![:0][][]


----------



## cowchaser (Nov 14, 2007)

Answer sent.


----------



## alphageek (Nov 14, 2007)

Answer sent.. I thought this month was supposed to be harder[}]


----------



## edman2 (Nov 14, 2007)

My answer sent.


----------



## Poppy (Nov 14, 2007)

My answer was sent.


----------



## Draken (Nov 14, 2007)

Answer sent.  Any early tally on number right vs. total entries?


----------



## ericw95 (Nov 14, 2007)

Answer sent


----------



## WriteRev (Nov 14, 2007)

I'm in.


----------



## CrazyBear (Nov 14, 2007)

answer sent


----------



## wudnhed (Nov 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Draken_
> <br />Answer sent.  Any early tally on number right vs. total entries?



27 in - 27 right!

you guys[]

me[V]  []  I hoped it would take longer for many of you to find the answer but that's OK!  More in the had to choose a winner


----------



## NavyDiver (Nov 14, 2007)

I'm in! []


----------



## opus (Nov 14, 2007)

Gave it a shot too

Scott


----------



## Randy_ (Nov 14, 2007)




----------



## kent4Him (Nov 14, 2007)

Hey guys, you are ruining my chances of winning.  I can even save Tony some money by picking up the blanks from him to save him shipping.  If any of you win, he will have to pay for shipping.  Be nice to Tony and let me win.[]


----------



## Malainse (Nov 14, 2007)

Everyone knows it is a "Writing doohickey".... [)]


----------



## ctwxlvr (Nov 14, 2007)

tooo easy


----------



## giggles (Nov 14, 2007)

i'm in

answer sent


----------



## penhead (Nov 14, 2007)

In, too.  That was interesting reading finding that []


----------



## bitshird (Nov 14, 2007)

I know I'm late, but I'll compensate by being wrong [:I]


----------



## barkisini (Nov 14, 2007)

Shot in the dark submitted.


----------



## MarkHix (Nov 14, 2007)

I'm in.


----------



## rhahnfl (Nov 14, 2007)

I'm in too! []


----------



## wicook (Nov 14, 2007)

I'm in, too, but I have a clear advantage. I'm currently in New Zealand, so it's already tomorrow! I've also found some interesting woods...similar names to some of ours in NA, but the woods sure don't look the same (pine here certainly has a lot of grain and colour).


----------



## DCBluesman (Nov 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by wudnhed_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...



<b>WAIT 'TIL NEXT MONTH!</b> [!]


----------



## leehljp (Nov 15, 2007)

_In the US., the instrument is commonly referred to as a ball point pen. What common name is it best known by in the rest of the world?_
Is Japan part of the "rest of the world?" [}]

Bet you can't say what it is called here! Even though the words are not directly related, strangely the Japanese and Euro/British sound somewhat similar.

Any one care to guess what a FOUNTAIN pen is called in Japanese?


----------



## Freethinker (Nov 15, 2007)

I'm in.


----------



## dlddr (Nov 15, 2007)

sent one as well


----------



## pianomanpj (Nov 15, 2007)

Just sent my answer![][]


----------



## DocStram (Nov 15, 2007)

It's been awhile since I've had the opportunity to lose another trivia contest.  Entry submitted! []


----------



## Dusty (Nov 15, 2007)

Dusty


----------



## Brewmeister35 (Nov 15, 2007)

Answer sent [8D]


----------



## wudnhed (Nov 15, 2007)

69 sent in so far[]


----------



## ilikewood (Nov 16, 2007)

You did a great job Becca!!!  Not so easy is it?  I had to have 30 questions in 30 days last January and I didn't know if I could do it or not.  Setting these things up is quite a challange and I have to congratulate you on your work.[8D]


----------



## DocStram (Nov 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ilikewood_
> <br />Not so easy is it?  I had to have 30 questions in 30 days last January and I didn't know if I could do it or not.



Yeah .. and "Ex-Weasel Bill in Idaho" promised he'd send a Royal Yew Blank for every trivia question I sent him. I'm still waiting for my blanks. []


----------



## wudnhed (Nov 18, 2007)

OK guys it's time to announce the winner of the last Trivia question for the year.

Drum Roll Please

Its Eric Rasmussan AKA Sylvanite

Yea, whoopie  congratulations Eric!
The answer was a "Biro"  
Eric, please send me your snail mail address and we'll get your prizes out to you.

There were 72 right answers[]

Thanks everyone for playing.
Thanks for the donations Monty and Hilltopper46
Thanks for the question Lou.

Hope everyone has a Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## Randy_ (Nov 18, 2007)

For those who may not have known the answer:

Adapted from Wikipedia-The ballpoint pen (also eponymously known in British English as a biro is named after its inventor LÃ¡szlÃ³ BÃ­rÃ³ from Hungary.  BÃ­rÃ³ was a newspaper man who invented the modern ballpoint pen because he was frustrated about how much time he spent filling fountain pens.  BÃ­rÃ³ moved from Nazi Germany to Argentina and patented his pen there in 1940.   

The first patent for a ballpoint pen was issues in 1880; but the pen could not be used for writing letters as it produced a thick line and was never commercially developed.


----------



## wudnhed (Nov 18, 2007)

Wow Randy, thanks for the great explanation, appreciate it![]


----------



## johncrane (Nov 20, 2007)

I missed this one never mind, congrats Eric![]


----------



## Sylvanite (Nov 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by wudnhed_
> <br />OK guys it's time to announce the winner of the last Trivia question for the year.
> 
> Drum Roll Please
> ...


I just checked back to see if the contest was over yet.  Well, I'm astounded to see that it is!  Thanks Becca (and everybody else involved).  Email is headed your way.

Regards,
Eric


----------



## 1JaredSchmidt (Nov 22, 2007)

me no know! but i still sent my answer in.if i win i'm agonna laugh! yahoo!!!![}][]


----------



## rd_ab_penman (Nov 23, 2007)

That's my answer and I'm sticken to it!


----------

